# Big Butts. STILL just a black thang??



## Les Toil (Sep 30, 2009)

I was listening to comedian Adam Carolla's show the other day (his is one of three podcasts I listen to regularly), and he made an off-the-cuff but eye-opening statement. He said something to the effect of: "Kim Kardashian is cute and she has a big butt that the black guys like...".

What raised my eyebrows was his claim that big butts are pretty much only appreciated by us black men. OK, so I've known that that's kind of been the gospel truth for much of the mankind, but, call me naive, I thought J-Lo, Beyonce, Sir Mixalot, The 2-Live Crew and so many other recent pioneers of the abundant backside (including Kim Kardashian) made the full buttocks not only fashionable but DESIRABLE! And I mean desirable with men from all walks of life. I don't ever recall reading on a blog such things as "Beyonce is beautiful and all--that is, if you ignore that massive and unsightly butt of hers...". 

So white men AND women, represent here and give me the 411 on what the real deal is. And, granted, it's not fair to ask an FA if he prefers a large trunk on a woman as that is sort of the default on the BBW anatomy (although I have seen some small booties on some big ladies). From your observation of your fellow caucasian male, does a great big full onion bring them (or you) to their knees, or is the tight little buttocks no bigger than a round loaf of sour dough bread that puts a smile on their face?


----------



## Cors (Sep 30, 2009)

Asian FFA here. 

I prefer bellies, especially since pears usually make me too jealous but I can definitely appreciate bubble butts and wide, swaying hips. Virtually ALL my friends who appreciate women sexually, FA or not, regardless of race and sexuality seem to love big butts on girls. They often complain about how Asian women have no ass and gush about how Black/Hispanic women tend to have the most impressive booties...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 30, 2009)

Two words... Buttocks implants! - (Before and after...) They are all the rage... African American... Hispanic... Asian or Caucasian... Even for males!

Butts and thighs are definitely cool in my book (I've never really been into breasts for some reason...) I think the booty preference is across the board among other preferences.


----------



## DirtyLittleDiva (Sep 30, 2009)

From my experiences as a big butt girl, I'd say all races admire big butts. I have fans and have dated men from all races, some are just more quiet about their love for big booty than others. I think black men are just more vocal about their love of big booties (i.e. in music and their openness in regular day life for liking bigger women in general). Although I come across a lot of white men or non-black men who are open about it, I'd say the black men outnumber them.


----------



## Tania (Sep 30, 2009)

Stan, I can't tell the difference between the pre- and post- buttplant pics. Okay, except maybe that one toward the bottom (pun intended). 

And I'm pretty sure everyone likes decently large butts.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 30, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> (Before and after...) They are all the rage... African American... Hispanic... Asian or Caucasian... Even for males!



Oh my GAWD, Stan! What a link!! I have to admit I'm a tad shocked that a straight male would want such a protruding keister (like the dude on that page).


----------



## FAinPA (Sep 30, 2009)

When I'm out and about with Mrs. FAinPA, eyes from all kinds of men (and a few ladies, too ) wander over to get a peek at her plenitudinous posterior. Often it seems like black men are a tad more friendly and animated when getting their peeks in, which is great. She gets bashfully red-cheeked when complimented in such a fashion, and it's really sexy. And I like the sort of camaraderie associated with randomly having people remark favorably about my wife's beauty.
We also see a lot of Latino and Hispanic men checking out her butt, too. But by no means is it limited to any particular background or nationality. Just last weekend, she was openly hit on by a Greek fellow at a nearby pizza shop; and, as usual, while buying a few dozen littleneck clams, the fishmonger at our local farmers market's seafood stand reminded me how lucky I am to have that woman beside me for my wife! And he always gives that FA wink/nod of approval that most of us are probably familiar with. He's from a German-American family, just for the record. And you can't blame any of these men for staring, see for yourselves below :smitten: I gaze at it and am left speechless by it all day and all night, for seven years next Monday 

Well, that's my personal, anecdotal account that indeed all kinds of people like big butts. 

View attachment boohyeah.jpg


View attachment boohyeah1.jpg


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 30, 2009)

Body Parts. DO we still have them??


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 30, 2009)

I've heard Adam Carolla talk about how his ideal woman has big breasts and no ass. So whatever. 

My answer (to the thread's question) is no: don't think it's just a black thing.


----------



## samestar (Sep 30, 2009)

Absolutely not just a "black thang" for sure. I love a big butt (and i cannot lie!) and a big belly... and big boobs... and .....etc etc


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 30, 2009)

I am now coming to grips with my African American ancestry........


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 30, 2009)

I can totally get behind what you're saying, Les butt I _ass_ume you don't really believe in anything so stereotypical ass the ghetto booty preference of black men? Ass a card-carrying caucasian I can proudly pronounce that I prefer a protuberant posterior (& alliteration, clearly) butt it hasn't ever been a deal breaker. Ass the sensitive, caring guys that _all_ FA's are widely known to be I think it's safe to say no tits, gams or butts will compromise our comprehensive appreciation of women. I mean how superficial and pathetic wood that be? To get all obsessed and slobbery over just one glorious, abundant, mouthwatering, juicy, squeezable, plush, sensual, inviting aspect of a human being; how lame _can_ you get?!?


----------



## ep3er (Sep 30, 2009)

samestar said:


> Absolutely not just a "black thang" for sure. I love a big butt (and i cannot lie!) and a big belly... and big boobs... and .....etc etc



I agree 100%.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 30, 2009)

No such thing as too big


----------



## Fairlight88 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm as white as they come (probably since I'm a ginger kid), and I love big butts. The rounder and fuller, the better!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 30, 2009)

Tania said:


> Stan, I can't tell the difference between the pre- and post- buttplant pics. Okay, except maybe that one toward the bottom (pun intended).
> 
> And I'm pretty sure everyone likes decently large butts.



Yeah... I agree. The before and after butts didn't look that much different, a bit perkier perhaps... Those silicone butt implants might actually come in handy for those of us who don't have natural padding when we are sitting on hard wooden seats... just a thought.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 30, 2009)

I have heard and read a few times about human development and the gluteus maximus. This copied article (and link if you so desire) has an interesting explanation why ALL of us (homo sapiens) have "big butts". While humans are generally on the low end of physical ability as compared to many animals in many athletic things, running long distances for long periods of time is something we are close to or at the top. I never thought of it or considered it. Due to our nomadic beginnings, running distances was a big deal and shaped our bodies. So we at least have the best primate ass out there, my bi-pedal friends. 

I boldfaced the last part for emphasis to the OP topic. Azzzzzzzz.

The link is Butt Evolution

--------------------------------------------
_Modern humans, Homo sapiens, evolved from ape-like ancestors because they needed to run long distances, this ability shaping our anatomy, researchers Dennis Bramble and Daniel Lieberman announced.

This conclusion is contrary to the conventional theory that running simply was a byproduct of the human ability to walk.

Bipedalism evolved in the ape-like Australopithecus at least 4.5 million years ago while they also retained the ability to travel through the trees and the Homo genus with its "radically transformed body" did not evolve for another 3 million or more
years. Because of this, the ability to walk cannot explain anatomy of the modern human body.

"There were 2.5 million to 3 million years of bipedal walking [by australopithecines] without ever looking like a human, so is walking going to be what suddenly transforms the hominid body?" biologist Dennis Bramble rhetorically asks.

Walking cannot explain most of the changes in body form that distinguish Homo from Australopithecus, which, when compared to Homo, had short legs, long forearms, high permanently "shrugged" shoulders, ankles that were not visibly apparent. He adds that if natural selection had not favored running, the human species would have looked a lot like apes.

Bramble and Lieberman examined 26 traits of the human body, many also seen in fossils of Homo erectus and some in Homo habilis that enhanced the ability to run. Only some of them were needed for walking. Traits that aided running include leg and foot tendons and ligaments that act like springs, foot and toe structure that allows efficient use of the feet to push off and shoulders that rotate independently of the head and neck to allow better balance._

*An interesting proof supporting the theory launched by the two researchers is the large size of the human buttocks. Bramble compares them with those of monkeys.

"Have you ever looked at an ape? They have no buns," the researcher said. Bramble added that human buttocks "are muscles critical for stabilization in running".*
-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2009)

*... I was born a poor black child....



*


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 30, 2009)

Ahhhh, thanks for checking in, all. What a fun read these responses are! It would be nice to know that the large orbicular booties many of us here on Dimensions love reflect that across the national board. I'm certainly not hoping one size booty (like one size penis and one size nose) is desirable over another. I'm just hoping we as a people are learning that beauty comes in ALL size packages.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 30, 2009)

mango said:


> *... I was born a poor black child....
> 
> 
> 
> *



And now you're a successful Greek Jew that has the coolest mustache in existence!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 30, 2009)

As someone who's pretty much only dated white guys, I can say that this is not just a black thang. At least some white guys have a very large affinity for the butt.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 30, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Two words... Buttocks implants! - (Before and after...) They are all the rage... African American... Hispanic... Asian or Caucasian... Even for males!
> 
> Butts and thighs are definitely cool in my book (I've never really been into breasts for some reason...) I think the booty preference is across the board among other preferences.



there is also butt injections which alot of strippers are getting.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 30, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> No such thing as too big



agree with this statment.


----------



## wolfpersona (Sep 30, 2009)

No I don't think its a black thing I'm white and i only prefer a big fat ass and wide hips.
Alot of sips are just scared to talk about it. In response to what there freinds might think. Black men just talk about it more openly. For some reason white people don't promote fat in public.
Alot of white woman are also in a commpetion to be skinny for some reason.
I think some where long ago in white american history, there was a hot chubby girl and her skinny girlfreinds were jeolous so they started dissin' fat. And thats where skinny models come from. It's a theory anyway.


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 30, 2009)

nah its not just a black thang. even when it was not supposed to be the fashion when i was back in highschool back in the seventies i noticed that all stripes seemed to be drawn to her heininess.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Yeah... I agree. The before and after butts didn't look that much different, a bit perkier perhaps... Those silicone butt implants might actually come in handy for those of us who don't have natural padding when we are sitting on hard wooden seats... just a thought.



Pretty dangerous stuff Stan - some of those injections have led to very serious complications. There was even a case on Court-TV where one woman went to one of these "injection" parties - with tragic results. A more recent case is cited below...

*Woman pleads guilty to illegal silicone butt injections*

*
By Alexandra Zayas, Times Staff Writer 
In Print: Tuesday, July 28, 2009
*







*Hillsborough County Sheriffs Office bailiff Robert Osborne fingerprints Sharhonda Lindsay after she pleaded guilty Monday to giving two women illegal silicone injections.*


*TAMPA*  _*Five months after two women were hospitalized with serious injuries from illegal silicone injections they thought would enhance their rear ends, Sharhonda Lindsay has admitted to giving the shots. 

In court Monday, Lindsay pleaded guilty to two counts of practicing medicine without a license and was sentenced to four years' probation. 

Lindsay, 33, would have gambled with a maximum five-year prison sentence for each charge had the case gone to trial. 

Now, along with her probation, Lindsay will have to make restitution to her victims, Andrea Nicole Lee, 30, and Zakiya Thema Teagle, 34, who each spent three weeks at Town & Country Hospital with renal and liver failure. 

A prosecutor said Lindsay's debt to her victims exceeds $500,000. Hillsborough Circuit Judge Ronald Ficarrotta will reserve judgment on restitution until a firm number is set. 

Assistant State Attorney Matthew Smith said one of the victims in this case sought out Lindsay for the illegal butt-enhancing procedure. Deputies said Lee paid $500 for 40 shots. Teagle paid $250 for 20. 

On Jan. 29, Lindsay administered the shots. Soon after, Teagle began vomiting and experiencing lower back pain. Someone called 911. 

Lindsay turned herself in to Hillsborough sheriff's deputies on Feb. 11, after an arrest warrant was issued. 

On Monday, Smith said Lindsay's two victims were in agreement with the plea deal. "Their only concern," he said, "is that Ms. Lindsay doesn't do this again." 

As they both recover, and their story continues to be plastered on message boards across the Internet, women are still looking for hookups to up-size their backsides. 

Alexandra Zayas can be reached at [email protected] or (813) 226-3354. 



[Last modified: Jul 28, 2009 11:18 AM] *_

*Source*

*St. Petersburg Times*


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 30, 2009)

As a Native American that has a big bubble butt,I have had my share of white,hispanic,blacks,even a couple of oriental men talk about my butt..So no it is not just a black man's thang!


----------



## lostinadaydream (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm also not black (except I rub my face with coal) and like the nicely big butt of my lovely girlfriend. But luckily she has way more I'm attracted to than that, she has a very lovely shape at all. :wubu:


----------



## bdog (Oct 1, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> I was listening to comedian Adam Carolla's show the other day (his is one of three podcasts I listen to regularly), and he made an off-the-cuff but eye-opening statement. He said something to the effect of: "Kim Kardashian is cute and she has a big butt that the black guys like...".



Well as a comedian/host it's helpful for him to make as many off-the-cuff slightly off-color jokes as possible. Just enough shock value to grab interest but not enough to make a fuss...

I think men are attracted to fertility... and to some men that looks like a firm tight pair of butt cheeks, and to others it looks like huge round goddess hips. There's also plenty of men smack in the middle, who like a full butt but not too big. 

A racial survey would be interesting... My guess would be that the percentage of Asian men who like big butts matches the percentage of Asian women that have big butts, and so on with each race.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 1, 2009)

bdog said:


> Well as a comedian/host it's helpful for him to make as many off-the-cuff slightly off-color jokes as possible. Just enough shock value to grab interest but not enough to make a fuss...
> 
> I think men are attracted to fertility... and to some men that looks like a firm tight pair of butt cheeks, and to others it looks like huge round goddess hips. There's also plenty of men smack in the middle, who like a full butt but not too big.
> 
> A racial survey would be interesting... My guess would be that the percentage of Asian men who like big butts matches the percentage of Asian women that have big butts, and so on with each race.



ok but can't curvy just be pretty?


----------



## samestar (Oct 1, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> ok but can't curvy just be pretty?



Exactly! Curvy is pretty! It's all in the eye of the beholder and I'd like to be holdin' her!


----------



## Jack Secret (Oct 1, 2009)

Definitely not just a black thing. I can't help but notice that black men love smaller women with big butts but aren't as enthusiastic about fat women with big butts.

It _seems _like I've noticed this trend but maybe I'm completely wrong. As a white guy a big butt always grabs my attention but a big butt on a fat woman makes me want to chase her down with my wheelchair.


----------



## Cors (Oct 1, 2009)

bdog said:


> A racial survey would be interesting... My guess would be that the percentage of Asian men who like big butts matches the percentage of Asian women that have big butts, and so on with each race.



Not true! Most Asian girls, as you can imagine have flat, bony butts like mine. However, all my Asian friends (both lesbians and straight guys) looove big butts though I suppose we have lower standards. As long as it sticks out a little more than average from the back and/or sides, they are usually quite pleased. It is embarrassing how they gawk at curvy tourists with proper big butts though and they see truly big ones as a fetish.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 1, 2009)

what, no sir mix-a-lot up in hurr yet?

THIS IS AN OUTRAGE


----------



## Tania (Oct 1, 2009)

Wag, somebody hit the "and i can-not LIE" button posts and posts ago.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2009)

Big butts are back! _*parade begins*_


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 1, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> what, no sir mix-a-lot up in hurr yet?
> 
> THIS IS AN OUTRAGE



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYvcSjTeF7o


----------



## bdog (Oct 1, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> ok but can't curvy just be pretty?



Well, yeah.


----------



## bdog (Oct 1, 2009)

Cors said:


> Not true! Most Asian girls, as you can imagine have flat, bony butts like mine. However, all my Asian friends (both lesbians and straight guys) looove big butts though I suppose we have lower standards. As long as it sticks out a little more than average from the back and/or sides, they are usually quite pleased. It is embarrassing how they gawk at curvy tourists with proper big butts though and they see truly big ones as a fetish.



Well, that's sorta my point. I remember telling one of my Asian friends that I liked fat girls and she said she know the most amazing woman for me. Smart, beautiful, cool, big. I was really excited and when I finally saw a picture of her I was let down.. she was moderately curvy. Moderately. I mean usually my white friends miss the mark a bit, but I was kind of amazed at how thin her definition of fat was. 

Don't get me wrong, though, I think there are Asian women with big butts and Asian men that like big butts. There's pretty good Japanese porn that shows this. :blush: But I think the definition of "big" does tend to be a little smaller, generally speaking.


----------



## luvembig (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmmmmm, I didn't know I was genetically predisposed to liking a big butt............


----------



## Amarillowave (Oct 2, 2009)

Get real-I defy any hetero white male to say no to a black girl with a big butt, a white girlwith a big butt, any other girl with a big butt.

If they say they don't like girls with with big butts-they are lying


----------



## Flutterby68 (Oct 2, 2009)

I can say that in my experience, the men who hit on me at my current size are mostly black men. When I was thinner, it was mostly white men. But I think that's simply because in the Detroit area, in my experience at least, the men that like big women in general (butt notwithstanding) tend to be black men rather than white men. I think it's more socially acceptable for black men to like large women than it is for white men. Sad, but true.


----------



## Russ2d (Oct 3, 2009)

Amarillowave said:


> Get real-I defy any hetero white male to say no to a black girl with a big butt, a white girlwith a big butt, any other girl with a big butt.
> 
> If they say they don't like girls with with big butts-they are lying




Agreed... lusting after a woman with a fat butt has never been a "black" thing, it's a man (real man) thing.


Check out this woman's tush, she needs some fattening up to meet our BBW standards  but her soft cheeks are to die for

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cp2bJqff44&feature=related


----------



## Cors (Oct 3, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Agreed...* lusting after a woman with a fat butt has never been a "black" thing, it's a man (real man) thing.
> 
> 
> Check out this woman's tush, she needs some fattening up to meet our BBW standards * but her soft cheeks are to die for
> ...


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 3, 2009)

Flutterby68 said:


> I can say that in my experience, the men who hit on me at my current size are mostly black men. When I was thinner, it was mostly white men. But I think that's simply because in the Detroit area, in my experience at least, the men that like big women in general (butt notwithstanding) tend to be black men rather than white men. I think it's more socially acceptable for black men to like large women than it is for white men. Sad, but true.



the thing i noticed in the detroit area is that it seems to be having a shortage of SSBBWs imo. im not seeing them like i used to years ago.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 3, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Agreed... lusting after a woman with a fat butt has never been a "black" thing, it's a man (real man) thing.
> 
> 
> Check out this woman's tush, she needs some fattening up to meet our BBW standards  but her soft cheeks are to die for
> ...



she is kinda tight.


----------



## jafura (Oct 3, 2009)

No way. I am not black and I would do anything for big SUPER BIG BOOTY!!


----------



## kioewen (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's a different Caucasian answer: only when it's part of overall plus-ness (that is, full bust, waist, limbs). If the other features are thin and only this one feature is large, then no, it's not attractive. If the whole figure is big, then this feature can be as well.

There may be other Caucasian men who feel this way. The preference for the specifically exaggerated rear, but with the other features disproportionately small, may be more of a "black thing."


----------



## Flutterby68 (Oct 3, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> the thing i noticed in the detroit area is that it seems to be having a shortage of SSBBWs imo. im not seeing them like i used to years ago.



That's odd, because Michigan has been judged to be the fattest of the 50 states. We have more morbidly obese people than any other state. I see BBWs/BHMs everywhere.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 3, 2009)

I guess it all depends on the gal for me.

I like overall curviness but I can admire a pear-shaped gal, just as much as an apple-shaped gal and any size in between.

So, yes, I 'm a white guy who can totally admire a gal with a wonderful behind.


Dennis


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 3, 2009)

Flutterby68 said:


> That's odd, because Michigan has been judged to be the fattest of the 50 states. We have more morbidly obese people than any other state. I see BBWs/BHMs everywhere.



i see bbws everywhere but i dont see SSBBWs like i used to for what ever reason. ssbbws are starting to get rare imo. or im just not looking in the right places.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm a white girl without any ass whatsoever and I get hit on by black guys ALL the time. I really think it comes down to personal preference. Plenty of white guys like big butts and plenty of black guys don't.


----------



## Caine (Oct 3, 2009)

can we agree to disagree? its all about personel preference, REGARDLESS of race and ethnicity, or skin color.
So can I just say curvier girls in general always look great no matter what their curves may be?


----------



## vaikman (Oct 3, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm a white girl without any ass whatsoever and I get hit on by black guys ALL the time. I really think it comes down to personal preference. Plenty of white guys like big butts and plenty of black guys don't.



Amen to that


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 4, 2009)

I think Men and Women of every ethnicity like a Big Booty. I wouldn't say that any -one- likes them more. 


Personally. I dislike the Butt. 
I'm more of a Chest Person.


----------



## Twilley (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm an all over kind of guy, honestly, but lately the whole hip-thigh-butt area is really catching my eye...


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 4, 2009)

My husband is white. He loves big asses.

He's not an FA though. He doesn't find fat attractive. He finds bigger women attractive (smaller BBWs) but he's not an FA.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 4, 2009)

It's definitely not a black thing....but black guys are so much smoother about it. lol White guys are like OMG UR ASS IS SO BIG I WANNA STICK MY FACE IN IT AND JUST DIE. Black guys treat you more like....human? lol Of course, they also like the fine, volumized bootay.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 5, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> It's definitely not a black thing....but black guys are so much smoother about it. lol White guys are like OMG UR ASS IS SO BIG I WANNA STICK MY FACE IN IT AND JUST DIE.



LOL....you think that's just a white thang? Stick a sexy photo of your booty on MySpace and tell me how smooth we black men are with our feedback. 
Although in real life we do have a smooth finesse to our approach that is best exemplified through the song stylings of Luther Vandross and Barry White.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 16, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> My husband is white. He loves big asses.
> 
> He's not an FA though. He doesn't find fat attractive. He finds bigger women attractive (smaller BBWs) but he's not an FA.



well it is usually fat that makes a woman bigger or a BBW. So I find it confusing that he doesnt find fat attractive  boobs are made of fat tissue, butts too, big soft thighs etc...???


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 17, 2009)

*want to touch the heinie*

Well, I can only speak personally as a white chick with a Badonk(adonk)...I have always been shown more attention by black and arab men- I grew up in the middle east and curvy women are much more openly desired in arab culture than in a lot of others. But, doesn't mean some white dudes don't want to touch the heinie. CAN YOU BLAME THEM. nay, I think not.

:bow:


----------



## Drucifer (Oct 17, 2009)

I am pretty open about my love for big butts of various shapes, sizes, and ethnicities. They are great for spanking, you know. Oh yeah, and I am a white guy, too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 17, 2009)

I guess I have to input, too.....my ex-husband and ex-bf carried on about loving my big arse. They were both white. 
Oh, they loved big boobs, too. That strikes me as a multi-cultural thing


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 18, 2009)

I dated a black girl for a while that had a sizable rear end.

My affinity for it was beyond measure.

She used to jokingly refur to me as a reverse Orea.

Once she found out I could dance, that is.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm a Jersey guy, and I tend to find that, around here, big butts are greatly appreciated, almost regardless of race.

I'm also half Sicilian, though, and any time I mention that I get a lot of "Oh, so of course you like the curvier girls"...I know Sicily was overrun a couple of times by African armies, but I didn't realize that particular stereotype ran to us, as well...though I suppose that, in my case, it's accurate.


----------



## onlyssbbw4me (Oct 19, 2009)

BIG BUTTS.... This White guy LOVES!!!! THEM!!!:eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 19, 2009)

onlyssbbw4me said:


> BIG BUTTS.... This White guy LOVES!!!! THEM!!!:eat2:



Les, see. This is the prime example of the white guy that goes "OMG I JUST WANT TO DIE IN IT" lol


----------



## schwidny (Oct 19, 2009)

I am a white FA, and I love 'em as much as anyone.

However, this has been my experience.

When telling latin or black friends I love a big large one.... I get a yeah.... and the conversation usually turns to someone we mutually know who has one that is worth mentioning.

When telling white friends I love a big large one... I usually get a..... why? or and oh... and then conversation turns to other things.


Not trying to argue or fight.... Just, personally, I find other cultures are a little more accepting of a well built woman.


----------



## Belly4u2 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am white as snow and there is nothing I like more on a woman than a big old butt. Skinny with fake boobs no way. Hips, thighs, butt way!


----------



## RobitusinZ (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm Cuban. Please update my ethnicity with "Enjoys big butts".


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, the knowledge I'm walking away with from this thread is that the media still tries to suggest that big butts on women aren't too desired, but in reality that's *far* from the truth. The sheer fact that booty attachments exist prove that _butts are what's up_--and the testimonials here prove that to be true as well. 

Media aside, I do believe that thin women also try and put forth bad press about large butts. If a model with a big butt came along and began to gain recognition for her beauty, I really, really believe thin women would talk about her backside like a dog. I think that goes along with the theory that humans bash that which they don't have and which they secretly *want*. Darker skin, larger lips--larger butts! 

I just know a large derriere brings me to my knees. If curves are what separates the women from the fellows, then give me more curves, dammit!

OK ladies, before Mossystate gets here and chastises ALL of us for objectifying women, is there any part of the male anatomy you'd like to see more of? LOL...well there's an easy question for ya!


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 20, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> OK ladies, before Mossystate gets here and chastises ALL of us for objectifying women, is there any part of the male anatomy you'd like to see more of? LOL...well there's an easy question for ya!



Giant-er Penis, larger hands, loads of money


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 20, 2009)

If FatandProud thinks that black men are smoother than white men when it comes to liking big butts and telling someone, that's her opinion.

However, at the last bbw dance I went to (not counting the jersey bash) I got a girl's number and was able to smack her on her big butt before we left. On our first date about a month ago, she told me how earlier in the night some black dude was harrassing her, even at one point saying "daayuum girl getcho fat azz over hea" (her words, not mine). Now, when I said that she looks good all over, not one thing I'd change about her...it made her smile. Somehow I doubt "getcho fat azz over hea" made her smile that much. She said I treated her with much better class than a lot of the guys she's dated over the years, gotta be smooth in order to do that.

I'm whiter than Weird Al, yet I love the big butts. I can be smooth as silk when I want to be and its not a race thing, its not a color thing, its a preference and experience thing. If a guy wants to stampede into the middle of the room and shout I LOVE BIG FAT ASSESSSSSS!!! while wearing a double knit leisure suit, that's his style and it may not work for the most part but someone out there may like it. If someone wants to throw on Luther Vandross and seranade saying "daaaaaaaaayum girl u got some junk in da trunk!" then that's his style too, and it'll work on someone. Everyone's got their own way of going about things and its not a black thing, its an F/A thing.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 21, 2009)

My prediction is that "the cleavage down-under" may soon become "The New Cleavage"...


And I'm not talking about large breasted Australian women...


Low cut pants, "V" rears, and heiny oriented "halter bottoms" with all the trimmings will be the rage... we may even start seeing butt bras that lift and add shape!


----------



## Elfcat (Oct 21, 2009)

Plenty of European, Asian, Native American (by which I mean anyone indigenous to the Americas) individuals are fat-positive lovers. There weren't many black kids where I went to high school "East of East LA", but Mexicans there were, and I saw a lot of Mexican guys appreciating their gals' hips.

I'm descended from Hebrew refugees in the Slavic lands, and I always get weak in the knees for a gal with a pair of "doh-dennaz".


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 22, 2009)

It's no longer an ethnic group thing....it's a BEAST thing lol


----------



## lovelocs (Oct 23, 2009)

I think the trend is branching out...:blush: 

View attachment lopez_tree.jpg


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 30, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> well it is usually fat that makes a woman bigger or a BBW. So I find it confusing that he doesnt find fat attractive  boobs are made of fat tissue, butts too, big soft thighs etc...???



He's not an FA. I guess I dont see whats confusing about that?


----------



## fanofdimensions (Oct 30, 2009)

women with big butts, be they a skinnier version like Kim Kardashian, or an amazing awesome beauty like Velvet D'amour....trust me when I say, as a super honky, THEY ARE FRAKKING HOT.

Big women in general? always hot. but a gal with a big butt or generous hips? OMG.

The thing is that some of us folk don't say it loud. I do, and it gets me into trouble sometimes but hey, that's how I roll.

BTW, as an aside - black women, white women, Asian women, oh hell ANY woman with a nice pear shaped body are awesome...


----------



## joswitch (Nov 3, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> I was listening to comedian Adam Carolla's show the other day (his is one of three podcasts I listen to regularly), and he made an off-the-cuff but eye-opening statement. He said something to the effect of: "Kim Kardashian is cute and she has a big butt that the black guys like...".
> 
> What raised my eyebrows was his claim that big butts are pretty much only appreciated by us black men. OK, so I've known that that's kind of been the gospel truth for much of the mankind, but, call me naive, I thought J-Lo, Beyonce, Sir Mixalot, The 2-Live Crew and so many other recent pioneers of the abundant backside (including Kim Kardashian) made the full buttocks not only fashionable but DESIRABLE! And I mean desirable with men from all walks of life. I don't ever recall reading on a blog such things as "Beyonce is beautiful and all--that is, if you ignore that massive and unsightly butt of hers...".
> 
> So white men AND women, represent here and give me the 411 on what the real deal is. And, granted, it's not fair to ask an FA if he prefers a large trunk on a woman as that is sort of the default on the BBW anatomy (although I have seen some small booties on some big ladies). From your observation of your fellow caucasian male, does a great big full onion bring them (or you) to their knees, or is the tight little buttocks no bigger than a round loaf of sour dough bread that puts a smile on their face?



I LIKE BIG BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE! (I'm sure I'm not the first but it had to be done)

And I'm 3rd gen. mixed race i.e. 1/8th black... so make of that what you will!?

I <3 BOOTY!  Arrrrrrrrr! (pirate noise)


----------



## joswitch (Nov 3, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> there is also butt injections which alot of strippers are getting.



Now dawg, when you say "butt injections".... I have two conflicting mental pictures here!


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 5, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> It's definitely not a black thing....but black guys are so much smoother about it. lol White guys are like OMG UR ASS IS SO BIG I WANNA STICK MY FACE IN IT AND JUST DIE. Black guys treat you more like....human? lol Of course, they also like the fine, volumized bootay.



I beg to differ. Although men of all races have made inappropriate comments about my ass, black men have always been extremely disrespectful to me. That said, my husband is black and when we were dating, I thanked him for not disrespecting me on our first meeting within the first 5 seconds by making a comment about my butt. Apparently, I just didn't hear him. He says that the first time he saw me, he told the girl next to him, "Damn, she's packin'!" LOL


----------



## luvbigbooty (Nov 15, 2009)

Think this is my first post here, signed up ages ago. Perfect thread to be my first.

Im white, and most of the white men I know are open to women of all sizes. There are those that like it thin, but most of the guys I know are really open to different shapes and sizes. 
I do have to say that I also know quite a few men who arent white who like thin women also. I've noticed this more recently than in the past.

My ex wife is black, and actually didnt have much of a butt, and was fairly fit. My current wife is a BBW and white, with an incredible booty, and I honestly cant get enough of her. 

So I guess my answer is no, in my opinion its not a black thing. Its a smart thing. Smart guys like big booty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2009)

post pix o ur wifes booty plz kthx


----------



## wolfpersona (Nov 15, 2009)

two for pix of the booty


----------



## balooningboy (Nov 17, 2009)

all i can say is i am not black and i LOVE a big butt any day of the week!


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 23, 2009)

_*Of course, it is predominantly a black woman's possession. A round, protruding behind that points to the heavens originates from West Africa. You will also see it in their descendants who live in Latin America as well (Jennifer Lopez). 

It's so funny how in the past full lips and a round booty was looked upon as 'ugly' but all of sudden, it is popular. Everyone wants to claim it now.

Let's give credit where it is due. Yes all women have the potential to have a big booty, but black women predominate this feature. Even black women who are not BBWS like the great Josephine Baker possess this feature. There's a difference between having a droopy and/or flat wide butt and one that protrudes like a ball. The first one doesn't count. 


*_













She has my body shape, the full breasts and large, round derriere. Have the men drooling. That's my girl, Toccara!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 23, 2009)

mithrandirjn said:


> I'm a Jersey guy, and I tend to find that, around here, big butts are greatly appreciated, *almost regardless of race*.



Well it depends where in Jersey. I'm in Jersey City and around here it's predominantly black and Hispanic and I, being half Puerto Rican and I guess "blessed" in the bottom area, get hit on quite a lot because of it. Unfortunately I'm not attracted to anyone around here. There are very few white guys in this city, and probably even fewer who appreciate BBW and I personally have never come across a white guy (irl) who openly appreciates and admires a big butt. 
However, clearly it isn't just a black thing, this site is proof of that :wubu:


----------



## HairyBagel (Nov 23, 2009)

Hell. no. In fact, the very first time I heard Sir Mixalot I was loving the song and then the line, "Even white boy's got to shout," happened and I wanted to fight him.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Well it depends where in Jersey. I'm in Jersey City and around here it's predominantly black and Hispanic and I, being half Puerto Rican and I guess "blessed" in the bottom area, get hit on quite a lot because of it. Unfortunately I'm not attracted to anyone around here. There are very few white guys in this city, and probably even fewer who appreciate BBW and I personally have never come across a white guy (irl) who openly appreciates and admires a big butt.
> However, clearly it isn't just a black thing, this site is proof of that :wubu:



_* For someone who is half Puerto Rican, you definetly have a not so distant African descendant. 

As for many white men, it's like alot of them are intimidated. I don't know why. I came to this site and see all these white guys admiring big women. I became surprised. Due to my figure and/or my race living in the South, I have never ever dated a white man. I have no clue, I am open to all races. But the brothers, Arabs and the latinos love the big booty that is no lie. *_


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _* For someone who is half Puerto Rican, you definetly have a not so distant African descendant.
> 
> As for many white men, it's like alot of them are intimidated. I don't know why. I came to this site and see all these white guys admiring big women. I became surprised. Due to my figure and/or my race living in the South, I have never ever dated a white man. I have no clue, I am open to all races. But the brothers, Arabs and the latinos love the big booty that is no lie. *_



What exactly do white men have to be intimated about? I'm not afraid of anything and I've dated everything from Puerto Rican to Filipino.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> What exactly do white men have to be intimated about? I'm not afraid of anything and I've dated everything from Puerto Rican to Filipino.


_*
Where I'm from, they don't really approach black women. I believe it is intimidation and fear of what others will think or maybe they think that black women would reject him as a "white boy". More white men need to be aggressive in initiating a date like a lot of black and hispanic men do. if you see a black woman you like, go after her, don't be afraid.*_


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*
> Where I'm from, they don't really approach black women. I believe it is intimidation and fear of what others will think or maybe they think that black women would reject him as a "white boy". More white men need to be aggressive in initiating a date like a lot of black and hispanic men do. if you see a black woman you like, go after her, don't be afraid.*_



*And this is not all white men of course, but too many. *


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 24, 2009)

I think men of different races act differently in general. It's a generalization, for sure...but I've never been publically hit on by a white guy (unless he was trying to make fun of me in front of his friends  ). It must be how men in different races are raised or something? 

Again, generalization, but I think that black/latino men are raised by women who are strong, respected, and very wholesome...the cultures revere women differently. I know it's mean to say, but just saying...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> *Let's give credit where it is due. Yes all women have the potential to have a big booty, but black women predominate this feature. Even black women who are not BBWS like the great Josephine Baker possess this feature. There's a difference between having a droopy and/or flat wide butt and one that protrudes like a ball. The first one doesn't count.*



Are there some U.S ass census results going around that only you are privy to?


----------



## Weeze (Nov 24, 2009)

I've never been hit on by a white guy IRL. EVER. They've all been black, latino, or arabic... and believe me, i looooves me some arabic menz. But, I dunno, I guess it's just interesting? WHITE BOYS. FEEL FREE TO STARE. IT'S OK. REALLY.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

krismiss said:


> WHITE BOYS. FEEL FREE TO STARE. IT'S OK. REALLY.



*+1*.  :wubu:


_
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters._


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*
> Where I'm from, they don't really approach black women. I believe it is intimidation and fear of what others will think or maybe they think that black women would reject him as a "white boy". More white men need to be aggressive in initiating a date like a lot of black and hispanic men do. if you see a black woman you like, go after her, don't be afraid.*_



Actually that's something I agree with.

I actually do feel that approaching a black/hispanic girl is much harder to do not because of my skin color, but because of my background. I don't want to be misunderstood here, I have friends of all backgrounds, races and personalities and I'm not trying to be offensive. With that said, its not a race thing to me as it is a culture thing.

I speak from personal experience, I work in the Dorchester area of Boston and there are a lot of girls from that area who work where I do. I overhear them talking about things while I'm in the break room or working near them and they talk about experiences and what they're going to do tomorrow...its nothing like I'm used to. In my mind I'm thinking "my daily routine is nothing like theirs, not to mention I'm not like any guy they're used to....would they even bother if I asked to hang out?"

Like I said, its not a race thing at all. Anyone who grows up in a certain area is more than likely to develop the mindset that comes with the territory. Its not about "white guys" being afraid as it is someone who grows up with an entirely different background than the person he desires. I'm not saying its impossible for people to have things in common with someone different, I for one have several things in common with people from different backgrounds, but it isn't easy either.

Again, not trying to be offensive, just giving my opinion.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Are there some U.S ass census results going around that only you are privy to?



*Why does it bother you so much that I say that this feature predominates in black women? Why does it worry you so much? 

Just look around for God's sake...............my goodness. Blue eyes is a predominantly Caucasian feature, no? So is blonde hair, no? Does that mean blacks cannot have blue eyes? No. The same goes with that butt that protudes to the Heavens. 

Each ethnic group (I hate the word race) has special features of their own. That is the beauty of diversity. 

Everyone wants to claim the full, luscious lips, the big butt, the hips....funny a hundred years ago it would have been looked down on........*


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> I think men of different races act differently in general. It's a generalization, for sure...but I've never been publically hit on by a white guy (unless he was trying to make fun of me in front of his friends  ). It must be how men in different races are raised or something?
> 
> _*Again, generalization, but I think that black/latino men are raised by women who are strong, respected, and very wholesome...the cultures revere women differently. I know it's mean to say, but just saying...*_


_*

Very true, how in the world would I know if a white man wants me? They need to be more DIRECT with it. 

Black men don't care, if a girl is black, white, hispanic, whatever, they will go after her if they want. 
*_


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I've never been hit on by a white guy IRL. EVER. They've all been black, latino, or arabic... and believe me, i looooves me some arabic menz. But, I dunno, I guess it's just interesting? WHITE BOYS. FEEL FREE TO STARE. IT'S OK. REALLY.


_*
Arab men are very handsome. They know how to be masculine, very confident and strong men. Especially if they are from North Africa. Moa Khouas is so sexy. *_


----------



## iamaJenny (Nov 25, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm a white girl without any ass whatsoever and I get hit on by black guys ALL the time. I really think it comes down to personal preference. Plenty of white guys like big butts and plenty of black guys don't.



Exactly! It seems pretty pathetic to me to have people claiming features and to have a limited few speaking about what all black, hispanic, white, asian men want ect. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Adrian (Dec 11, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Are there some U.S ass census results going around that only you are privy to?


Actually, there is a great deal of evidence that Black, Asian or, Caucasian people have different 'measurable' physical features. Would you say that Black people have broad noses or thicker lips than the average non-Black people to be inaccurate? How about Black people have shorter than average torso length and longer limbs for a given height, than their non-Black counter-parts?
If you want more scientific evidence, do some research on the topic of, "human factors engineering," now sometimes called human engineering. The most extensive data on racial, national or, ethnic differences can be obtained from data compiled by the CIA! Within the human race, many different groups have different feature sizes.... distance between the center-line of the pupil of the eyes, average height, average weight, torso length, arm or leg length etc.
I remember reading once a US submarine got a periscope photograph of a new Soviet ship. The new ship had some different features than previous ships of that group. By comparing the center-line of the pupils of the sailors standing on the deck, Naval Intelligence was able to calculate the dimensions of the new equipment.



happyface83 said:


> _*Of course, it is predominantly a black woman's possession. A round, protruding behind that points to the heavens originates from West Africa. You will also see it in their descendants who live in Latin America as well (Jennifer Lopez).*_


_*
This beautiful feature came about due to the equatorial heat. The body requires a certain amount of body fat. Fat is the body's thermal insulator. To place fat in the torso, arms and or, legs would cause those areas to retain heat. The long legs and arms are effective at radiating heat away from the body. To place the fat on the buttocks, allows the body to have sufficient body fat while not in a position that would interfere with the body's efforts to vent heat away from the body. 

While I don't think large hips are exclusively, a "Black Thang" but, there are several groups of minority men appreciated large hips more so that the average American White male population. The average White American male has a preference for a smaller woman than many other minorities.
As Chris Rock said on Oprah's program talking about his new movie, "Good Hair." A movie about the topic of Black women's hair, Rock made the statement, that Black men love big (bulbous) hips, that the fashion for hair is sometimes long and other times short but, big hips are always in fashion!
Check out the websites for BBW social clubs and you will see my point. African American men are approximately ten to twelve percent of the male population in this country yet, events for BBWs, looking at these social events Blackmen are far more than ten to twelve percent of the men present.
http://www.bbwclubs.com/
http://www.largeincharge.com/events.htm
http://www.amplebeauties.com/
http://www.clubbounce.net/photos.htm*_


----------



## tonyksyb (Dec 16, 2009)

I once was waiting for a train in New York and a BBW with a big butt went by, all the black men turned around to look not one white man turned around. I am just saying. Either they are ashamed to show how they really feel because of society or they do not like big women.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 16, 2009)

In my experience, white guys are just a little more conservative about their likes. Which is what I prefer. Most of my boyfriends (regardless of race) have been into big butts but were smart enough to state that after we knew eachother.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 16, 2009)

tonyksyb said:


> I once was waiting for a train in New York and a BBW with a big butt went by, all the black men turned around to look not one white man turned around. I am just saying. Either they are ashamed to show how they really feel because of society or they do not like big women.



In my high school days I oft gave myself whiplash scoping big asses on the T. I am quite caucasian.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> In my high school days I oft gave myself whiplash scoping big asses on the T. I am quite caucasian.



red line or green? Green line had big butts galore back in the day....then I started driving and no more T for me lol


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 18, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> red line or green? Green line had big butts galore back in the day....then I started driving and no more T for me lol



Mostly green and orange, Park Street green platforms were the prime spot although the chunky Latinas on the blue line were underrated [email protected] teen me.


----------



## Noir (Dec 18, 2009)

All I can say is I'm white as white gets and I like big butts as big as they get.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 18, 2009)

I would like to cast one vote for both latino men and white men (that's right, biracial here to mess up yo statistics muahaha) as liking big butts.

And "butt pointing to the heavens" will be further incorporated in my daily conversation.


----------



## Adrian (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey guys, no one is saying that only Black men appreciates women with large hips. The generalization is the 'average' Black is more positive than the average White man about large hips. That's all!


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 23, 2009)

I believe my screen name says it all. hahahaha. :blush:


----------



## ryan2153 (Jan 9, 2010)

i dont think it ever has been "just a black thang". i know i love em...


----------

